# Extech SPL meter



## jagerbombster (Aug 11, 2008)

I was recently given an Extech SPL meter (digital). It works...as far as I can tell. The majority of everyone I see here are using the radio shack meter. 

I wonder how this one compares? It is accurate to +- 1.5dB.

How would I figure out calibration for the different types of software? 

Might still purchase a RS meter.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How would I figure out calibration for the different types of software?


You require a calibration file. We supply calibration files for all the Radio Shack meters, Galaxy CM-140 meter and ECM8000 mic on our download page.

brucek


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your going to buy a meter spend the money and get a Galaxy CM-140 its by far the best for the price. Can be found here. Ocationally its on sale for $99


----------



## jagerbombster (Aug 11, 2008)

brucek said:


> You require a calibration file. We supply calibration files for all the Radio Shack meters, Galaxy CM-140 meter and ECM8000 mic on our download page.
> 
> brucek


So there's not really one for the meter I have? Am I correct?:huh:

Guess I'll check into another one...thanks.


----------



## jagerbombster (Aug 11, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> If your going to buy a meter spend the money and get a Galaxy CM-140 its by far the best for the price. Can be found here. Ocationally its on sale for $99



Thanks for the info....I'll have to check it out.

According to my buddy this meter originally cost $299 and was considered pretty good. Dunno...was already looking at the Radio Shack models when he gave me this one.

I'll have to look into the Galaxy.

This is the one I have BTW.

Extech meter


----------



## jagerbombster (Aug 11, 2008)

Another question....what does the feedback destroyer do while using REW? 

Something else I need to look at purchasing perhaps?

Never used anything to get the proper calibrations so I apologize for the noob questions.

The galaxy meter does look like it does a better job looking after looking around.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> what does the feedback destroyer do while using REW?


The feedback destroyer (BFD) is an equalizer. REW measures the response of your system. I don't really understand the question.



> Something else I need to look at purchasing perhaps?


Best to read and become familiar with REW Cabling Basics and the REW HELP files.

brucek


----------



## jagerbombster (Aug 11, 2008)

brucek said:


> The feedback destroyer (BFD) is an equalizer. REW measures the response of your system. I don't really understand the question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Started reading those last night. That's where I got confused about the BFD. Think I got that part figured out now...have never tried to use anything like this before.

Thanks for the help.


----------

